# Converting bmx hubs for 135 mm?



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Is it even possible?

One idea of mine was to take the axle outta the hub, put a 135mm axle inside and use spacers fron an old cassette or something.

If my method doesn't work, please explain how it works.

Thanks dudes,

-.---.-


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I see your logic in this, the only things that come to mind or question is, Could you find an axle that's 135mm and compatible with your bmx hub? I couldn't see an axle out there that would be compatible. The other is is chain alignment possible with the spacing method you have in mind? To align the chain would possibly require you to shift the whole wheel either to the left a tad or right a tad so the wheel wouldn't be physically centered in the stays making brakes more difficult, right?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I see what you mean, but if you've got a BMX hib with a 14 mm axle, and a bike with a 14 mm axle, it shoudn't be a problem right? Also, using spacers you put the equal amount of spacers on each side so it stays centered.

Correct me if im wrong! I'm only a junior hehe 

Thanks!


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

You could mill flats on the 14mm axle. That is how Husky made axles on their dirtbikes.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

chainline will be funktified. It's been done, but not to a satisfaction level I'd be happy with.


why would you want to do this anyway? Score a Nashbar SS hub if you're light on the coinage. Do you have disc brakes?










btw,what? Husqvarna milled flats on 14mm axles to mount on their dirtbikes? seriously, I knew those bikes had major maintenance problems, but didn't know it was that janky... ?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

ye dude I'm SUPER tight on cash...

Thing is I dunno what to do if I cant find a Nashbar hub...I'm just getting prepared you know?heheh

Thanks dudes!


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> chainline will be funktified. It's been done, but not to a satisfaction level I'd be happy with.
> 
> why would you want to do this anyway? Score a Nashbar SS hub if you're light on the coinage. Do you have disc brakes?
> 
> btw,what? Husqvarna milled flats on 14mm axles to mount on their dirtbikes? seriously, I knew those bikes had major maintenance problems, but didn't know it was that janky... ?


about the nashbar ss hub. in order to get it to line up right in the frame it must be dished properly, right? since most/all (clueless about this really) 135 spaced frames are offset for casettes?


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

pretty sure the nasbar builds a 0 offset wheel where as normal hubs are offset correct me if im wrong


----------



## Cocksmoker3 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think that bmx hubs will work just fine. Go ahead and use them all the time.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A singlespeed hub makes for a dishless wheel, so no, it has no offset therefore your wheel will sit dead center with equal spoke lengths on both sides.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

sealclubber said:


> about the nashbar ss hub. in order to get it to line up right in the frame it must be dished properly, right? since most/all (clueless about this really) 135 spaced frames are offset for casettes?


an offset Frame is actually very rare. 
Can be found on the ridiculous P bikes, but other than that, most frames are dead center with the seat-tube, just 25mm (~1") wider than bmx bikes. 
The dish is to offset the rim/spokes to align with the centered chainstays, not to work with an offset frame for a cassette.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> an offset Frame is actually very rare.
> Can be found on the ridiculous P bikes, but other than that, most frames are dead center with the seat-tube, just 25mm (~1") wider than bmx bikes.
> The dish is to offset the rim/spokes to align with the centered chainstays, not to work with an offset frame for a cassette.


and of course i have a p.1 lol.:madman:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

sealclubber said:


> and of course i have a p.1 lol.:madman:


ouch. well, no worries really, just requires some more special attention when building/buying a wheelset.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

get a hadley SS... especially if you're tight for cash


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> get a hadley SS... especially if you're tight for cash


Hadley SS hub is cheap? hmmmm, haven't looked at the price lately, but I don't remember it being on the cheap side. Also, you cannot run micro-drive with one as far as I know.

I'd say atomlab, or Eastern26 among others.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

ye dude but i really can't get anything over 70 or 80 dollars for 2 hubs plus shipping...

thanks though!


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

Husky axles were quite a bit larger, duh! The flats slid into the horz. drop outs. The axles were f**king bulletproof.

A 14mm axle with flats will be a lot stronger than a 10mm axle with threads all around.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I want a 30mm axle with 9mm flats! 

DMR Revolver Hub $55.50 at ride-this.com









Why do you need a front hub too?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

well...yeah, but I see that nashbar has all the stuff I need so no worries =)


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

Just like BikeSATORI said, why do you want to change the hubs again?


----------

